# Cheap CIS fuel pump replacement: Airtex E8248 Electric Fuel Pump ~$100



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey guys,
I bought an Airtex e8348 fuel pump off amazon because I had a bad pump and housing on my project 16v gli and it has an advertised head pressure of 120psi which I believed would fit the bill. After a few zip ties, an 88 325is fuel filter and the old accumulator I got this:









Seems to work ok, can't be sure until I work the rest of the kinks out of the car with a fellow CIS geek at work, JP, but I'll keep you posted.

As of now I can tell you that the fuel lines I installed are bulging but haven't sprang a leak yet.

:beer::beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there a check valve in there somewhere? If not, you may have some difficulties with hot starts or even cold starts.

Almost looks like the filter is on the pump inlet, that can't be good.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

ps2375 said:


> Is there a check valve in there somewhere? If not, you may have some difficulties with hot starts or even cold starts.
> 
> Almost looks like the filter is on the pump inlet, that can't be good.


Yeah on both your points, need to fix that  We did check system pressure at the fuel distributor and it was in spec :beer::beer:


----------

